# Alpine 6012cx and 6012ex



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

Anyone have photos of these in their original format?

I have seen several motor shots I want to see a good cone shot of the 6012cx

The ones I see online look to be reconed with rolled surrounds. I know the CX's came with ribbed surrounds like most Mcauley made subwoofers of the early 90's IE Hart Monster and Mcauley 6000 series subs.

Thanks!


----------

